# Staying Local



## linehand (Jul 23, 2011)

Anyone else try to stay local for their fishing stuff? I try to deal with my local shop to buy most of my gear. He usually has to order what I want but it's worth spending a few extra bucks to help a local business. Plus I like to b.s. with the owner and tell fishing fibs. :---) I do get attacked by the online bait monkey from time to time. Any time I drive by Bass Pro my steering wheel goes out of my control too.


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 23, 2011)

Unfortunately, the only place close-by to get fishing equipment here is Walmart. There is a place that carries fishing, hunting, and other outdoor items, but they're 30 miles away. Ordering online is the best bet around here if something special is needed.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 23, 2011)

I always do - local to the boat (we order bait for the season from the Marina store) and teh tackle shop nearby my house is awesome - he has everything that is good and lots of custom stuff


----------



## fish devil (Jul 23, 2011)

:twisted: I'm lucky to have a GREAT store(Blackwater Sports Center) in my hometown. They cater to the customer bigtime. =D> If they don't have it, they can get it quick. The rods/reels are the same prices as Cabelas/BPS offers. I stopped in yesterday and picked up a 7'6" Team Daiwa L&T pitching rod.


----------



## 200racing (Jul 27, 2011)

we used to have a cool lil shop. pbs came in and they closed down i now go between bps and academy for store purchases.


----------



## Spook (Jul 28, 2011)

I buy my plastics local , theres a guy here that pours his own and will mix up any color you want. Its a lil more expensive than buying from chain stores but its cool to have your own custom worm color.


----------



## LonLB (Aug 7, 2011)

hey linehand where at in SW MI are you?


Ya I usually always buy local, unless I take a trip over to the BPS in Portage IN.


Lunkers, and D&R sports in KZ00.

Lunkers has more stuff, but VanDam's shop usually only carries the best stuff.


----------



## linehand (Aug 7, 2011)

LonLB said:


> hey linehand where at in SW MI are you?
> 
> 
> Ya I usually always buy local, unless I take a trip over to the BPS in Portage IN.
> ...



I am on the east side of Niles less than 10 min from Lunkers. Not too far from Klinger Lake. I go to Lunkers often but usually for Monday wings. I try to buy from Trailhead Mercantile in Niles.


----------



## gillhunter (Aug 8, 2011)

linehand said:


> LonLB said:
> 
> 
> > hey linehand where at in SW MI are you?
> ...



I am from Middlebury, Indiana originally, and always shopped at Bristol Sporting Goods (Bristol, Indiana) until it went out of business several years ago. Then started running to Lunkers. There is one bait shop in Winder that we buy from now. The big box stores have been tough on the small guys!


----------



## shamoo (Sep 10, 2011)

fish devil said:


> :twisted: I'm lucky to have a GREAT store(Blackwater Sports Center) in my hometown. They cater to the customer bigtime. =D> If they don't have it, they can get it quick. The rods/reels are the same prices as Cabelas/BPS offers. I stopped in yesterday and picked up a 7'6" Team Daiwa L&T pitching rod.


X2


----------

